# My kid's graduation cake (not for the squeamish)



## Stradawhovious (Jun 16, 2016)

Ok, so it's not that bad, but this... being the internet... I wanted to make sure I gave fair warning to anyone that's overly sensitive.

We wanted to do something different for our kid's graduation cake, so I pulled out a photo I had completely forgotten about that was snapped in jest during his Senior Portraits...

And put it on a cake.  Sorry for the crappy cell pic.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2016)

Too bad it wasn't a bear!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Too bad it wasn't a bear!




He does enough of that at home.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 16, 2016)

love it!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 18, 2016)

That is great!


----------

